# Coils in stellenbosch



## Darrynb (21/3/15)

Hey all. Need help, trying to find out if there is a place in Stellenbosch that I could buy coils for a aspire nautilus? Thank you very very much!


----------



## RoSsIkId (21/3/15)

Darrynb said:


> Hey all. Need help, trying to find out if tihere is a place in Stellenbosch that I could buy coils for a aspire nautilus? Thank you very very much!



No places in Stellenbosh. The closet will be mobs shop in Durbanville. Then the other guys bit deeper into town

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## De Shizz (21/3/15)

Best bet is to have them delivered. It's only like 50 bucks extra from the major local retailers and you could get some fresh j00se to go with it. Or find a fellow Stellenbosch vaper, such as myself. There's the headshop next to the Pick n Pay in Stelmark but they only really sell knockoff stuff and Twisp.


----------



## cfm78910 (21/3/15)

Nowhere to buy them around here. I usually go to Vape Mob in Kenilworth.


----------



## Mo P (22/3/15)

Vape mob Bellville? Or maybe try Benji?


----------



## Silver (22/3/15)

Darrynb said:


> Hey all. Need help, trying to find out if there is a place in Stellenbosch that I could buy coils for a aspire nautilus? Thank you very very much!



Hi @Darrynb 
Welcome to the forum!
Hope you get sorted with your Nautilus coils

When you get a moment, please would you introduce yourself at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

All the best


----------

